# Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Greenpeace-Aktivisten bemalen Dach von HP


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (30. Juli 2009)

James tiberius kirk
yeah


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

Richtig so! Das man die Unternehmen immer an ihre Versprechen erinnern muss


----------



## CrazyBanana (30. Juli 2009)

nett^^


----------



## Replicator (30. Juli 2009)

Fresh-Dumbledore schrieb:


> James tiberius kirk
> yeah


 
Was fürn Kommentar 

Hier geht es ganz klar ums Geld; Kunden von Appleprodukten geben
gerne ein paar hundert Euro mehr aus, dann kann man natürlich auch Green IT Produkte anbieten...
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich persönlich die Aktion von Greenpeace ganz in
Ordung; DENN wenn man etwas ankündigt/verspricht, dann
sollte man es auch halten...


----------



## Ripcord (30. Juli 2009)

Apple Produkte würden auch mit mehr Chemie das selbe kosten...


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Ripcord schrieb:


> Apple Produkte würden auch mit mehr Chemie das selbe kosten...



Das sehe ich auch so! Apple ist halt mehr oder minder auf den Zug mitaufgesprungen. Werbung kann man damit ja machen!

btw: Mich wundert nur, dass die aufs Dach gekommen sind. Hat der Laden da keinen Sicherheitsdienst?

so far


----------



## T-MAXX (30. Juli 2009)

HP & Co gehören nach *Rura Penthe!!!*


----------



## kenji_91 (30. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht hat ja die Erscheinung von Captain Kirk sie geblendet und sie sind hochgespurtet ;P

Mal im Ernst, wo sollen wir unsere mit Chemikalien verseuchten Produkte irgendwann mal entsorgen?
Batterien müssen ja auch in ein eigene Box im Supermarkt entsorgt werden.

Und mit dem PVC und Brom haben wir noch mehr Schwierigkeiten, denn wo werden die später nicht mehr einsetzbaren Geräte landen?
In Verbrennungsanlagen, so dass noch mehr giftige Dämpfe aufsteigen, oder vergraben wir den Müll und schütten Erde drüber, als sei es völlig ohne Probleme hinzunehmen.

Wir müssen als Käufer langsam bewusst werden, dass man lieber bei der Elektronik auf wiederverwertbare Hardware setzen sollte.


----------



## cadaver (30. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so! Apple ist halt mehr oder minder auf den Zug mitaufgesprungen. Werbung kann man damit ja machen!
> 
> btw: Mich wundert nur, dass die aufs Dach gekommen sind. Hat der Laden da keinen Sicherheitsdienst?
> 
> so far


 
unterstützung von james t. kirk...
muß ich noch was dazu schreiben???^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich finds teilweise etwas doof, was diese Öko Terroristen teilweise verbrechen.

Insbesondere wie sie es machen, find ich ganz und gar nicht gut...
Zum Beispiel die aufgestellten 120 Schilder wg. Umwelt (bringt faktisch nichts, Stau ist hier wesentlich schlimmer, aber hier kann man die Neiddebatte nicht führen) oder aber diverse 'Kriegerische Handlungen'...


----------



## NCC-1701 (30. Juli 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja die Erscheinung von Captain Kirk sie geblendet und sie sind hochgespurtet ;P
> 
> Mal im Ernst, wo sollen wir unsere mit Chemikalien verseuchten Produkte irgendwann mal entsorgen?
> Batterien müssen ja auch in ein eigene Box im Supermarkt entsorgt werden.
> ...



Nein wir haben da eine viel bessere Lösung gefunden. Der Elektroschrott wird nach Afrika geschafft und dort verbrennen Kinder das Zeug unter freien Himmel um an ein paar Edelmetalle zu kommen. Die sehen für ihre Arbeit so gut wie kein Geld und die EU hat eine billige Wiederverwertung. 
Die Lebenserwartung derer liegt bei etwa 30 Jahre.

Der Anteil des tatsächlich in Deutschland recycelten Elektroschrotts ist minimal.
Und wir dummen Deutschen glauben wirklich das unser Elektroschrott fein säuberlich aufbereitet wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so! Apple ist halt mehr oder minder auf den Zug mitaufgesprungen. Werbung kann man damit ja machen!



Apple hat in den ersten Greenpeace-Listen extrem schlecht abgeschnitten - und das kann man sich bei der Apple-Kundschaft nicht erlauben. Wer Geld für Design hat, leistet sich halt nicht selten auch anderen ""Luxus"" wie Fair-Trade oder Bio. Also weniger Werbung, eher blankes Überleben.



> btw: Mich wundert nur, dass die aufs Dach gekommen sind. Hat der Laden da keinen Sicherheitsdienst?



Wie Greenpeace kürzlich bewiesen hat, ist es überhaupt kein Problem, sämtliche Zugangssperren zu nem deutschen AKW zu überwinden - da dürfte eine Fabrik von HP auch noch drin sein. (wobei ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen möchte, was von beiden schwieriger war. *sich einred das alles gut sei*)


----------



## Pixelplanet (30. Juli 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Wir müssen als Käufer langsam bewusst werden, dass man lieber bei der Elektronik auf wiederverwertbare Hardware setzen sollte.




hardware ist wiederverwertbar !

nahezu alles lässt sich wiederverwenden

nur lohnt es nicht weil recycling einfach zuteuer ist bei den meisten geräten


----------



## pfannkuchen-gesicht (30. Juli 2009)

dumme greenpeace aktivisten spassten!
die übertreiben doch wegen jedem mist.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es richtig was die machen(bei den Firmen). Wenn die firmen freie hände hätten mit der natur, würde unser Planet in 10-20 jahren tot sein. Es ist schon richtig den firmen die hände zu binden und HP erst recht. habe für die auch gearbeitet und mit unsere umwelt ist den egal(wie den meisten firmen) hauptsache fett Geld in der tasche und was in 50jahren ist ist erst mal unwichtig. So muss man auch mal denken, es wollen auch noch Menschen nach uns die Erde bevölkern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2009)

Die Debatte zu Greenpeace&Straßenverkehr findet sich jetzt hier. Die Debatte über Energiepolitik bitte hier führen.


----------



## axel25 (30. Juli 2009)

Oh weia, wohin soll das den führen?
Und was nützt es?
Nichts!


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

wir ham ne firma in der nähe die druckerpatronen von hp wieder aufbereitet und verwertetet is echt intressant und wie ich beim praktikum gesehn hab was da alles drin ist wahnsinn da macht man sich echt gedanken ob des alles echt so gesund ist was um einen drum rum is.
gute aktion find ich.


----------



## kyuss1975 (30. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, ich finds teilweise etwas doof, was diese Öko Terroristen teilweise verbrechen.


 
geb ich dir absolut recht , dieses gesocks besteht großteils aus *ökoterroristen*!

na hoffentlich habens das dach mit bleifarbe bemalt und sind dann mit ihren dieseln stinkenderweis wieder von dannen gezogen.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

naja solange ihr net seht was für mist in dem zeug is solange intressierts einen net und die firmen verwenden weiter ihr dreckszeug und machen einen krank, hurra.

was allerdings mit dem strasenverkehr zu tun hat, naja ich sag mal nix dazu denn wir sollten alle froh sein das es kein generelles tempolimit gibt und auch nicht durchgesetzt wird, da akzeptiert man auch die vielen strecken wo es unsinnigerweise temp. limit gibt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juli 2009)

Grafitti-Vandalismus mit moralischer Rechtfertigung ?! Wohl kaum .....


Es mag zwar ein edles Motiv sein, aber es ist und bleibt 'ne Straftat, und das gehört auch als solche diskutiert.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Tolle Einstellung hier. Greenpeace sind Terroristen! Aber wenn dann das nächste AKW drauf geht meckert man trotzdem. Außerdem wusste man ja nichts von der Gefahr, hat ja keiner drüber berichtet.
> 
> so far


Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man sich für etwas politisch als Vereinigung engagiert, oder ob man medienwirksam Straftaten begeht nur um auf die eigene Position aufmerksam zu machen.

Das mit-Farbe-übergießen-von-Pelzträgerinnen beispielsweise -> Zerstörung von Eigentum, in gewissem Maße ein Angriff, und dazu noch höchst kontraproduktiv, da selbige Dame nach Kassieren der Versicherugsprämie sich einfach einen neuen Pelz holt und somit ein weiteres Pelztier herhalten darf, um den Verlust zu ersetzen. Aber hauptsache, man hat es in die Abendnachrichten geschafft ..... Ich bin zwar auch strikt dagegen, aber im Ernst: Das bringt nichts, und ist gesetzeswidrig. :/

Effektiver wären Videos im Fernsehen, wo man sieht, wie die pelzigen Tierchen entpelzt werden. Man bekämpft widerwärtiges Konsumverhalten nur dadurch, das man den Kauf dieser Produkte zum öffentlichen Sakrileg macht, man muss sich schämen einen Pelz öffentlich zu tragen, das erreicht man aber nicht, indem man nen Eimer Farbe drüber kippt.


Und was soll diese Aktion bei HP ?! Das hat man in 'ner Woche eh wieder vergessen ....


----------



## midnight (30. Juli 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man sich für etwas politisch als Vereinigung engagiert, oder ob man medienwirksam Straftaten begeht nur um auf die eigene Position aufmerksam zu machen.
> 
> Das mit-Farbe-übergießen-von-Pelzträgerinnen beispielsweise -> Zerstörung von Eigentum, in gewissem Maße ein Angriff, und dazu noch höchst kontraproduktiv, da selbige Dame nach Kassieren der Versicherugsprämie sich einfach einen neuen Pelz holt und somit ein weiteres Pelztier herhalten darf, um den Verlust zu ersetzen. Aber hauptsache, man hat es in die Abendnachrichten geschafft ..... Ich bin zwar auch strikt dagegen, aber im Ernst: Das bringt nichts, und ist gesetzeswidrig. :/
> 
> ...



Naja, aber HP aufs Dach zu steigen ist doch noch Human! Sie kommen in die Nachrichten und es wird darüber berichtet. Das ist genau das, was du da oben als legitim beschreibst.

Leider gibts ja kaum noch ordentliche Nachrichten im TV. Beim ganzen Unterschicht-Fernsehen will doch keiner sehen, dass jemand die Welt vergiftet. Da ist es wichtiger, wer, warum, wie Michael Jackson getötet hat und welcher Promi wieder wen geheiratet oder verlassen hat.
Ich habe keinen Fernseher mehr, weil ich den ganzen Mist nicht mehr brauche. Nachrichten kriege ich im Internet und Filme gibts auf DVDs.

so far


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juli 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja, aber HP aufs Dach zu steigen ist doch noch Human! Sie kommen in die Nachrichten und es wird darüber berichtet. Das ist genau das, was du da oben als legitim beschreibst.
> 
> Leider gibts ja kaum noch ordentliche Nachrichten im TV. Beim ganzen Unterschicht-Fernsehen will doch keiner sehen, dass jemand die Welt vergiftet. Da ist es wichtiger, wer, warum, wie Michael Jackson getötet hat und welcher Promi wieder wen geheiratet oder verlassen hat.
> Ich habe keinen Fernseher mehr, weil ich den ganzen Mist nicht mehr brauche. Nachrichten kriege ich im Internet und Filme gibts auf DVDs.
> ...


Bisserl offtopic jetzt, aber ziemlich treffend auf die zweite Hälfte deines Kommetares: YouTube - JibJab.com - What We Call The News Traurig aber leider so wahr ......

Die Nachrichten von ARD kann man noch ertragen (naja, bei einigen Themen sind die auch ein wenig konservativ voreingenommen ..), ansonsten gibts ja zum Glück das Internet .....



Aber nein, es ist auch nur Aufmerksamkeitshascherei, das Traurige ist nur leider, dass es das Einzige zu sein scheint, was überhaupt noch zu einem durchdringt, um über die Umwelt-Gepflogenheiten einiger Konzerne was herauszufinden muss man selber suchen .... das Letze was mir noch in Erinnerung ist, war eine Liste der umweltschädlichsten IT-Unternehmen, die mal bekannt gemacht wurde ..... über Missstände wird halt viel zu selten aufgeklärt, trotzdem rechtfertigt das keine Straftaten imo :/


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

midnight, da stimme ich dir voll zu! Ich habe auch keinen Fernseher mehr, wozu auch? Was interesssiert mich das Privatleben von irgendwelchen Promis oder Prinzen? Und die wirkllich wichtigen Nachrichten gehen unter.

Sinn der Sache bei HP war es glaube ich nur, kurz Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen um HP wieder an seine Versprechen zu erinnern. Das Problem ist doch, das solche Unternehmen ihre Versprechen ganz gerne mal "vergessen". Und diese Aktion dürfte recht günstig gewesen sein, hat sie ins Fernsehen gebracht und war damit ein voller Erfolg. Fernsehwerbung weltweit kann sich wohl keine Umwelt- oder Tierschutzorganisation leisten, aber sowas kann man weltweit in den Nachrichten finden. Wenigstens für 1-2 Tage^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Es mag zwar ein edles Motiv sein, aber es ist und bleibt 'ne Straftat, und das gehört auch als solche diskutiert.




Dazu mal eine allgemeine Anmerkung für einige der emotionaleren Zeitgenossen hier:
"Diskutieren" ist keine Bezeichnung für "Einer Gruppe von Menschen Beleidigungen an den Kopf werfen". Sollte es sich bei letzteren um Forensmitglieder handeln -und es befinden sich bekennende Greenpeace-Anhänger unter uns-, dann verstößt sogar ganz klar gegen die Regeln.
Also bitte sachlich ausdrücken.






> Ich halte von den Methoden der Greenpeace nicht viel. Werden immer radikaler und schären sich einen Dreck über fremdes Eigentum oder gar die Sicherheit mancher Menschen.



Hmm - ich hab eigentlich den Eindruck, dass die immer harmloser werden 
Um Eigentum scheren sich aber immer noch nicht, das stimmt - und gehört zum Prinzip. Denn wenn man vor Besitz Halt macht, kann man keine direkten Aktionen gegen Unternehmen durchführen.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Das mit-Farbe-übergießen-von-Pelzträgerinnen beispielsweise -> Zerstörung von Eigentum, in gewissem Maße ein Angriff,



Ich glaube, du verwechselst Greenpeace mit PETA. Pelzträger stehen bei ersteren nicht sehr weit oben auf der Liste der größten Übeltäter.



> und dazu noch höchst kontraproduktiv, da selbige Dame nach Kassieren der Versicherugsprämie sich einfach einen neuen Pelz holt und somit ein weiteres Pelztier herhalten darf, um den Verlust zu ersetzen.



Ganz so billig sind die Dinger dann doch nicht bzw.: Wer es sich leisten kann, wöchentlich den Pelz zu wechseln, weil er aufeinmal ne komische Farbe hat - der würde den sowieso wöchentlich wechseln, weil die Farbe, die er original hat, längst "out" ist.



> Effektiver wären Videos im Fernsehen, wo man sieht, wie die pelzigen Tierchen entpelzt werden. Man bekämpft widerwärtiges Konsumverhalten nur dadurch, das man den Kauf dieser Produkte zum öffentlichen Sakrileg macht, man muss sich schämen einen Pelz öffentlich zu tragen, das erreicht man aber nicht, indem man nen Eimer Farbe drüber kippt.



Glaubst du, die durchschnittliche Pelzträgerin konsumiert in nenneswertem Maße Fernsehen?
Und weißt du, wie viele Eimer Farbe man für den Preis der benötigten Stunden von Sendezeit man bekommt? 



> Und was soll diese Aktion bei HP ?! Das hat man in 'ner Woche eh wieder vergessen ....



Die Aktion vielleicht. Aber das bei HP in Sachen Umweltschutz Mängel bestehen, dass wird einigen in Erinnerung bleiben.
Und je nach den rechtlichen Konsequenzen sind solche Aktionen recht billig, d.h. wenn n paar tausend Menschen (und das ist weltweit sehr wenig) deswegen ihr Konsumverhalten besser durchdenken, hat sich die Sache schon gelohnt.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Nachrichten von ARD kann man noch ertragen (naja, bei einigen Themen sind die auch ein wenig konservativ voreingenommen ..),



Ich hätt gestern beinahe das Kotzen gekriegt, als ich das CDU-Wahlkampfprogramm zu SPD-Ministerin aka "Tagesthemen" gesehen habe...



> das Letze was mir noch in Erinnerung ist, war eine Liste der umweltschädlichsten IT-Unternehmen, die mal bekannt gemacht wurde



Falls du die Greenpeace liste meinst: Die enthält nur ausgewählte Hersteller von Endkunden-Produkten, echte Schweine tauchen da gar nicht erst auf.



_Edit:_
*@all*
So, ich hab jetzt mal den Wust aus untergemischten Beiträgen zur AKW-Diskussion verschoben.
Ich hoffe, die verbleibenden Posts machen so Sinn und ich hab mich nicht doch irgendwo verguckt.
Für die Zukunft bitte ich darum, sich an moderative Anweisungen wie 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Debatte zu Greenpeace&Straßenverkehr findet sich jetzt hier. Die Debatte über Energiepolitik bitte hier führen.


zu halten.
Denn an einem gewissen Punkt ist Löschen wesentlich einfacher als Editieren und Schieben und Kopieren....


----------



## ole88 (30. Juli 2009)

muss was zu peta loswerden, ich selbst hab bereits pelzträger beschimpft und auch schon pelze mit farbe kaputt gemacht und ich bin stolz darauf, so eine indsutrie zu förden und das in einer "zivilisierten welt" ist das allerletzte jeder weiß wie tiere dafür misshandelt werden aber für manche deppen ist es immer noch ein statussymbol weil se net wissen wie se ihr geld zum fenster raus haun könn einfach zum kotzen das menschen sowas brauchen vor allem es gibt genug stoffe die tausendmal besser wärmen als ein pelz


die akw´s in deutschland sind jaa nich ohne grund abgeschaltet worden oder warum meinst du tut greenpeace was dagegen, sicher nich weil alles freide freude eierkuchen is


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu mal eine allgemeine Anmerkung für einige der emotionaleren Zeitgenossen hier:
> "Diskutieren" ist keine Bezeichnung für "Einer Gruppe von Menschen Beleidigungen an den Kopf werfen". Sollte es sich bei letzteren um Forensmitglieder handeln -und es befinden sich bekennende Greenpeace-Anhänger unter uns-, dann verstößt sogar ganz klar gegen die Regeln.
> Also bitte sachlich ausdrücken.


Musst du dafür unbedingt mein Statement benutzen um anderen eine Standpauke zu geben ?! Ich hab schließlich versucht mich möglichst neutral zu verhalten, und hab einfach nur gesagt, dass es im Endeffekt immer noch ne Straftaat ist 



> Ich glaube, du verwechselst Greenpeace mit PETA. Pelzträger stehen bei ersteren nicht sehr weit oben auf der Liste der größten Übeltäter.


Yoa, könnt sein, ich merk mir nicht unbedingt immer die Namen der jeweiligen Organisation, die es mit irgendwas in die Nachrichten schafen 



> Ganz so billig sind die Dinger dann doch nicht bzw.: Wer es sich leisten kann, wöchentlich den Pelz zu wechseln, weil er aufeinmal ne komische Farbe hat - der würde den sowieso wöchentlich wechseln, weil die Farbe, die er original hat, längst "out" ist.


lol



> Glaubst du, die durchschnittliche Pelzträgerin konsumiert in nenneswertem Maße Fernsehen?
> Und weißt du, wie viele Eimer Farbe man für den Preis der benötigten Stunden von Sendezeit man bekommt?


Darum gehts nicht, die kann denken was sie will - wenn sie sowas trägt ist wahrscheinlich eh schon alles verloren ...... mir geht's aber mehr um die öffentliche Meinung, wenn jeder, dem sie auf der Straße begegenet, aus sie mit dem Zeigefinger gezeigt wird, und ein dezent gebrülltes "Mörderin" ihr entgegenschlägt dürfte ihr das Tragen von Tierleichen eine ganze Ecke unangenehmer sein, und künftige Käufe vielleicht verhindern, wo keine Nachfrage, da kein Martk.



> Die Aktion vielleicht. Aber das bei HP in Sachen Umweltschutz Mängel bestehen, dass wird einigen in Erinnerung bleiben.
> Und je nach den rechtlichen Konsequenzen sind solche Aktionen recht billig, d.h. wenn n paar tausend Menschen (und das ist weltweit sehr wenig) deswegen ihr Konsumverhalten besser durchdenken, hat sich die Sache schon gelohnt.


Mhhhh ...... wohl eher kaum. Diejenigen, die überhaupt in den Genuss dieser Werbung kommen sind meistens eh schon größtenteils aufgeklärt darüber, dass viele Firmen so "dreckeliges Zeugs" verwenden, der deutsche Michel wird das mit dem nächsten Besuch im Geizmarkt aber wohl wieder verdrängt haben, wenn er vor einem schönen, mit einem großen Schild beworbenem HP-Gerät steht ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Musst du dafür unbedingt mein Statement benutzen um anderen eine Standpauke zu geben ?! Ich hab schließlich versucht mich möglichst neutral zu verhalten, und hab einfach nur gesagt, dass es im Endeffekt immer noch ne Straftaat ist



Aber du warst so nett, von Diskussion zu sprechen und ich hab dich eh gerade zitiert 



> Yoa, könnt sein, ich merk mir nicht unbedingt immer die Namen der jeweiligen Organisation, die es mit irgendwas in die Nachrichten schafen



Na dann zur Übersicht: PETA entlässt amerikanische Nerze in europäische Ökosysteme, Robin Wood kettet sich an Bäume, die Bauprojekten im Weg stehen, "X-tausendmal queer" macht das Wendland unsicher (oder sicher - je nachdem, wen man fragt), SeaSheppard rammt Walfangschiffe und Greenpeace versucht dir in der Fußgängerzone ne Mitgliedschaft anzudrehen 
(weitere, die mir gerade einfallen, wären NABU -die meckern nur, wenn Vögel zu Schaden kommen-, BUND -die meckern, weil sie ständig mitm Bund verwechselt werden- und, WWF -die erreichen tatsächlich was, sind damit aber nicht den Nachrichten) 



> wenn jeder, dem sie auf der Straße begegenet, aus sie mit dem Zeigefinger gezeigt wird, und ein dezent gebrülltes "Mörderin" ihr entgegenschlägt dürfte ihr das Tragen von Tierleichen eine ganze Ecke unangenehmer sein,



Nö, dann fährt Frau halt Auto 




> Mhhhh ...... wohl eher kaum. Diejenigen, die überhaupt in den Genuss dieser Werbung kommen sind meistens eh schon größtenteils aufgeklärt darüber, dass viele Firmen so "dreckeliges Zeugs" verwenden, der deutsche Michel wird das mit dem nächsten Besuch im Geizmarkt aber wohl wieder verdrängt haben, wenn er vor einem schönen, mit einem großen Schild beworbenem HP-Gerät steht ...



Das glaub ich nicht: Wie viele werden wohl hier vor dieser Meldung irgend einen Gedanken an Umweltgefährdenden Substanzen bei HP verschwendet haben?


_Edit_
*Die Diskussion um Pelze und Nutztiere findet sich jetzt hier*
Die Diskussionen zum Straßenverkehr und Energiepolitik sind bekanntermaßen auch ausgelagert.


----------

